# Leiser und guter 70mm CPU-Lüfter + Lüfterdemontage?



## Dunkelelfgun (9. August 2012)

*Leiser und guter 70mm CPU-Lüfter + Lüfterdemontage?*

Hey Leute,
bei meinem Casemodprojekt habe ich ja den Boxed-Kühler vom Phenom X4 955 verbaut. Allerdings ist mir der vormontierte Lüfter zu laut, weshalb sich 2 Fragen ergeben:

1.) Könnt Ihr mir einen bezahlbaren, guten und leisen 70mm Lüfter mit 4-Pin Anschluss empfehlen?
2.) Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich den normalen Lüfter vom Kühler runter bekomme? Der ist irgendwie festgeklippt, allerdings schaffe ich es nicht die 4 Klips zurück zu biegen

Würde mich sehr über eure Hilfe freuen.


----------



## Abductee (9. August 2012)

*AW: Leiser und guter 70mm CPU-Lüfter + Lüfterdemontage?*

70mm PWM schaut schlecht aus, wie hoch darfst du denn werden mit einem Alternativkühler?
Ist es das Apevia X-Plorer?


----------



## Dunkelelfgun (9. August 2012)

*AW: Leiser und guter 70mm CPU-Lüfter + Lüfterdemontage?*

Nope, ist das Canon-Gehäuse. Beim Apevia ist ja schon nen Mugen 2 verbaut 
Das Problem ist nicht unbedingt die Höhe sondern der Platz, da vom Feststellhebel zum Netzteil keine 2,5cm mehr sind.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hätte noch einen alternativ-Lüfter hier (Originalkühler vom A8, auch 70mm Lüfter), welcher mir spontan wesentlich leiser erschien. Allerdings ist halt das problem das ich es nicht hinbekomme den derzeit montierten Lüfter zu lösen (Clips halt).

Ich habe es jetzt doch endlich geschafft den Lüfter zu lösen.
Der "neue" Lüfter hat meiner Meinung nach auch besser geformte Blätter, weshalb er nicht so laut ist:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich habe den neuen jetzt mal nur eben drauf gelegt und Guild Wars 2 etwas laufen lassen und komme so laut Coretemp auf 35°C. Allerdings bezweifle ich auch das ich im Idle bei ca 25° Raumtemperatur auf 12° CPU-Temperatur komme 
Morgen also noch schnell die Füße entfernen und das Teil einbauen.


----------



## Abductee (10. August 2012)

*AW: Leiser und guter 70mm CPU-Lüfter + Lüfterdemontage?*

Falls es nicht zum gewünschten Ergebniss führen sollte, würd ich mir einen von den Beiden mal anschaun:
Scythe Samurai ZZ Rev. B (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/2011/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (SCSMZ-2100) | Geizhals Deutschland
Scythe Shuriken Rev.B (Sockel 478/775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (SCSK-1100) | Geizhals Deutschland

Ich hatte mal von einem 125W 955BE den Boxed Kühler auf einen 65W 250er gesetzt, da hab ich den Lüfter vom kleineren Boxed auf den größeren getauscht (war leiser).
Die Temperaturen waren spitze, nur die Leerlaufdrehzahl war leider immer noch relativ hoch.


----------



## Pixy (10. August 2012)

*AW: Leiser und guter 70mm CPU-Lüfter + Lüfterdemontage?*

Was hälst du von diesem Model?
Papst Lüfter gehören immer noch zu den besten und wenn man den Werten glauben schenken kann, hat er genug Potential.


----------



## Dunkelelfgun (10. August 2012)

*AW: Leiser und guter 70mm CPU-Lüfter + Lüfterdemontage?*

Ich habe jetzt ersteinmal den Lüfter vom anderen Kühlkörper verbaut, welcher ja schon wesentlich leiser ist. Bei Bedarf werde ich wohl später einen noch leiseren kaufen.


----------



## Abductee (10. August 2012)

*AW: Leiser und guter 70mm CPU-Lüfter + Lüfterdemontage?*

Da musst du erstmal ein PWM-Modell in 70mm finden.
Bevor du dir da den Kopf zerbrichst, würd ich einen anderen Kühler kaufen.


----------

